# Trek CrossRip 2



## tonyride (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a 2017 CrossRip 2 and I'm thinking about putting an internally routed dropper post on it. But in order to do that I'll need to drill a small hole in the seat tube. Has anyone done this? Would this be a good idea?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I have heard of others doing this on their mountain bikes. But remember, if you do drill that hole, you void the warranty.


----------



## tonyride (Mar 23, 2009)

frdfandc said:


> I have heard of others doing this on their mountain bikes. But remember, if you do drill that hole, you void the warranty.


That's a good point about the possible warranty issue with the frame. However, although I've had warranty claims, I've never had one involving the frame.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

My Norco Search XR came with dropper seatpost.

It was connected to the left shorter on s one by setup.

The only time I ever activated it was on accident, so after a year, I removed it for a standard carbon 27.2 seatpost.


----------

